# Wirless Internet Which is the best



## Tech$oft (Oct 13, 2007)

I am taking a new laptop and want to take a wireless internet and which provider should i take 
Plz suggest me good for fast browsing and downloading.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

Dont go for RELIANCE 
Dont go for TATA Indicom's USB stuff.

If you are ready to pay 400 Rs Per month. get yourself a good EDGE enabled cellphone. Get a AIRTEL sim, and activate mobile office. and start browsing. it will give you speeds about 238 Kbps or so and download speeds my vary between 15 to 20 KBps or so


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 13, 2007)

no ISPs r worth dealing with in INDIA !!!


----------



## Tech$oft (Oct 13, 2007)

Actually i have a k750i and it is not edge enabled and i have taken it now 3 months before and want a wireless connection only.


----------



## iMav (Oct 13, 2007)

reliance is good tata ka wireless fone wala i have used that is also good ... u can go for either they are as bad


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

with K750i you can get 115.2 kbps connection.

Reliance DataCard is superb but the speed sucks. download speeds range from 2 to 6 KBps here in Bangalore. and Tata's usb is an other sucker, if you wont get good network coverage it gets disconnected.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 13, 2007)

is there any 64kbps unlimited wireless connection which is worth trying....plz suggest....


@techsoft :  find if ur city has bsnl CDMA connection available....its gud...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 13, 2007)

> @techsoft : find if ur city has bsnl CDMA connection available....its gud...



BSNL is not available in Mumbai.


----------



## ashishkhetriwal (Oct 14, 2007)

how about airtel 999 unlimited wireless usb connection...isn't it gud...


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 14, 2007)

Don't go for Reliance/MTNL. They just give you attractive offers, nothing more that that

Get the trial of Airtel PCMCIA card/ Usb modem at an airtel shop nearest to the place you are going to use the connection the most. If you are satisfied with that, go for it. They claim to provide speeds upto 247kbps but that is not feasible at all in a metro.

Using Tata usb modem in Delhi and speed is Ok. Downloading speed average 13kBps . Plan 325, 30 hours free surfing/downloading is good enough for average users.


----------



## almighty (Oct 16, 2007)

IMO Go with Airtel MO....
EDGE enable handset doesnt works if his local network wont provide EDGE,

I am using Gprs with 15-16 kBps d.w speed ... In just rs. 249 / month...

*@Gigacore*


> K750i you can get 115.2 kbps connection


Mate it only data transfer rate between pc and cell not the net speed....

when i connect my cell via bluetooth i get 115.2 kbps speed but with data cable its 460.8 kbps... its only data transfer rate...

It dont make much difference in net speed....

BEST bet would be AIRTEL MO


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 16, 2007)

^ oh ok. .  i'vent used MO with K750i


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 17, 2007)

change the country man for wireless net..


----------



## ashfame (Oct 18, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Dont go for RELIANCE
> Dont go for TATA Indicom's USB stuff.
> 
> If you are ready to pay 400 Rs Per month. get yourself a good EDGE enabled cellphone. Get a AIRTEL sim, and activate mobile office. and start browsing. it will give you speeds about 238 Kbps or so and download speeds my vary between 15 to 20 KBps or so


 i m using mo frm 3230 bt it is gprs enabled n paying 395per month and get damn slow speeds bt sumtimes giv gud speeds of 8-9kBps. If i use my sim in a edge enabled cell, wil i get higher speeds in same charges? Pl clarify.


----------



## almighty (Oct 18, 2007)

ashfame said:
			
		

> i m using mo frm 3230 bt it is gprs enabled n paying 395per month and get damn slow speeds bt sumtimes giv gud speeds of 8-9kBps. If i use my sim in a edge enabled cell, wil i get higher speeds in same charges? Pl clarify.



who told u that Nokia 3230 dont have EDGE  

I am using 3230 since one yr for surfing... and getting abt 15-16 kBps

It depends upon ur local network , it giving u EDGE or not... Not only having the EDGE enabled handset gives u better speed but u need EDGE support from ur local network....


----------



## ashfame (Oct 18, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> who told u that Nokia 3230 dont have EDGE
> 
> I am using 3230 since one yr for surfing... and getting abt 15-16 kBps
> 
> It depends upon ur local network , it giving u EDGE or not... Not only having the EDGE enabled handset gives u better speed but u need EDGE support from ur local network....


This was saying: *www.esato.com/phones/index.php/phone=157
anyways it supports edge.
And EDGE appears below the signal strength meter at the standby screen if i am not wrong. I get G -> GPRS, Do i have to try out with some setting to get it EDGE.


----------



## almighty (Oct 18, 2007)

check these links,on official site mentioned that it has EDGE

*www.nokia.co.in/nokia/0,,66147,00.html
*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_3230-923.php

anyway, if u r not getting the "E" symbol then ur local network is not providing EDGE ....

Did u see anyone in ur network with "E" ??? of course not....

it mean ur network is not supporting EDGE... i already said that only EDGE enabled handset dont give u EDGE speed. Ur network (or can say ur tower) dont support EDGE...


----------



## ashfame (Oct 19, 2007)

Can anyone provide the email & chat settings of hotmail,msn,gmail for 3230?


----------



## almighty (Oct 19, 2007)

for which appliaction mate???
hummmmmmm for email u need to enable pop3 from ur mail account.. 
its possible on yahoo and gmail 
if u r premium user on hotmail/msn then u can pop3 option 

and what abt chat? didnt get u


----------



## ashfame (Oct 19, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> for which appliaction mate???
> hummmmmmm for email u need to enable pop3 from ur mail account..
> its possible on yahoo and gmail
> if u r premium user on hotmail/msn then u can pop3 option
> ...



i am talking about the chat settings for the built in chat application for the 3230


----------



## almighty (Oct 19, 2007)

never tried that 
i use verichat for chatting...


----------



## ashfame (Oct 20, 2007)

Can you tell me what application can serve as office suite, pdf viewer etc. (Any freeware?) Which one do u use? And plz tell me more about this "verichat". I mean your opinion.


----------



## cpyder (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech$oft said:
			
		

> Actually i have a k750i and it is not edge enabled and i have taken it now 3 months before and want a wireless connection only.



Get an Airtel connection. 
Enable GPRS. (mobile office)
Pay Rs 14.99 per day for unlimited internet @ 115 kbps (Although online bandwidth checks pegged it at around 49-58 kbps which translates to about 5 - 7 KBps) 
Its good for normal browsing and small downloads.
Best feature is -  No rental, can be enabled /disabled on day-to-day basis.
I have been Using it for last week and its good. - and yes.. no extra roaming charges!!!


----------



## Tech$oft (Oct 21, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> IMO Go with Airtel MO....
> EDGE enable handset doesnt works if his local network wont provide EDGE,
> 
> I am using Gprs with 15-16 kBps d.w speed ... In just rs. 249 / month...
> ...



Bytheways the rates of MO are 400 rs every month and is it worth to buy and i have heard that there is 5 paise per 10 kb charges . Is there any other plan


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

for per kB charges only mumbai user can help u
here at my place dere is no such tarrif


----------



## Tech$oft (Oct 21, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> for per kB charges only mumbai user can help u
> here at my place dere is no such tarrif


Thanks for ur reply
If u get any info
PLz post here


----------

